# Just completed Dewoitine D.520, Hasegawa.



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

I just completed a 1:72 scale Dewoitine D.520. A friend of mine from France sent me this as a gift, and I just completed it last night. Sorry there is only one pic, I haven't had the chance to take more.











Tom


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good! Interesting plane too.


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

walsing said:


> Looks good! Interesting plane too.



I agree it was. When the plane came out it was a decent plane. Had good climb and impressive agility.

But occupation prevented it from updated variants to keep up with everyone else so it was considered obsolete and mostly used as a trainer.

Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a pretty little airplane, ain't it?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice for 1/72 scale.:thumbsup:


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nicely done indeed.....Cheers Mark


----------

